# Is Zoroark really worth raising?



## Tony Lou (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm starting to regret adding it to my main team.

I've taken a look at its learnset, and Zoroark seems to learn very few good offensive moves.

My lvl 34 Zoroark is currently a one-trick pony because its only relevant offensive move is Foul Play. 

And it will only learn anything with a note worthy damage output again at lvl 57 (Night Daze).

The TMs don't present any options either.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 15, 2013)

Zoroark and Sneseal annoy me by looking badass yet have absolutely piss poor defense.


----------



## Geisha (Jan 29, 2013)

I mostly kept Zorua without evolving it for lulz because it looked so cute. When I finally did evolve it, needless to say I was disappointed.


----------



## Krich2nd (Jan 29, 2013)

If anything it's a sweeper. It can be either an attacker or special attacker. Mine is a special sweeper with:

Night Daze
Flamethrower
Focus Blast
Extrasensory

I want to say both speed and attack are 339, which is pretty good. I do agree that's it's defenses are ass though.


----------



## Weather (Jan 29, 2013)

Why would you run Night Daze over Dark Pulse?

It defeats the whole abusing Zoroark's ability Illusion.


----------



## Krich2nd (Jan 29, 2013)

It's stronger than Dark Pulse. Despite being less accurate, I do often lower accuracy with it as well. More often than not, I usually end up using Focus Blast first.


----------

